
'Call me': Donald Trump woos tech leaders at New York meeting - reirob
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/dec/14/donald-trump-google-facebook-amazon-microsoft
======
reirob
[...] Trump opened the event by boasting of how many would-be-attendees he had
turned away at the suggestion of Thiel. “I won’t tell you the hundreds of
calls we’ve had, asking to come to this meeting,” Trump told attendees. “And I
will say Peter [Thiel] would sort of say, ‘You know, that company’s too
small.’ And these are monster companies.”

Donald Trump Jr, whom the president-elect has said will run his businesses
during the senior Trump’s administration, attended the meeting. Alex Karp, the
CEO of Thiel’s own data analytics firm, Palantir, managed to get an
invitation. Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey, who founded the service Trump often uses
to communicate with the public, did not.

Dorsey is said to be on the outs with the Trump camp after refusing the add
emojis to Trump’s Twitter campaign hashtag #CrookedHillary. Gary Coby, a Trump
advertising staffer, detailed the dispute on the blogging platform Medium last
month; early Wednesday, Politico reported that Trump had taken revenge by
excluding Dorsey. [...]

I don't know, but this seems so sick. I can't imagine there is no conflict of
interest here. And it really doesn't look very democratic any more.

~~~
internaut
> And it really doesn't look very democratic any more

It isn't, this is the executive part of the government.

That aside misgivings and thoughts of bad faith by the opposing side are not
special phenomenon.

I remember when Obama got in, Fox News got a temporary (1 year?) ban attending
the whitehouse press conferences and panicking gun owners were making the cost
of ammunition soar. He also has had a tendency to intervene in partisan
issues, albeit most presidents are a little guilty of that.

Before that G.Bush was going to put all the atheists into Jesus Camp according
to the websites I was visiting then. This later turned out to be preposterous.
An imperfect president but not a totalitarian one.

A president/king is in the position where he has to balance power among
multiple parties in order to accomplish a task. Even the likes of Saddam
Hussein were in the same position.

